

Eventbrite Adds Reserved Seating - phildini
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/05/eventbrite-reserved-seating/

======
jlas
Related to this is Social Tables
([https://www.socialtables.com/](https://www.socialtables.com/)), a DC-based
startup making some really cool event-planning software.

------
davewasthere
I built a similar (albeit not drag and drop) designer for an intranet seat-
planner application eight years ago. Really like what Eventbrite are doing
though. They're killing the ticketing space.

------
parris
AMA: I worked on the frontend for eventbrite's seat designer tool.

~~~
fun
Why are the FEES we pay for tickets so inflated? Is there actually justified
reasons as to why it takes so much to have this process happen (that isn't
made visible) or is it pure profits for the man up top?

~~~
nesanwaran
Full Disclosure: I'm an engineer at Eventbrite. But commenting independently.
My views and opinions do not reflect Eventbrite's official position(s), and
"oh god please don't come after me with pitchforks".

Take a look at the Eventbite fees here -
[http://www.eventbrite.com/fees/](http://www.eventbrite.com/fees/)

I think they're totally reasonable. I'm not going to get into specifics that
would expose our finances, but I'll say that we have a lot of people behind
the scenes taking care of building and maintaining the product on both the
organizer and attendee facing side. On top of that we have some _excellent_
customer service people who take care of hiccups and guide users in their
time(s) of need. All those fantastic people need to be cared for (ie. paid).

If you're asking about the general perception of ticketing, I'll refer you to
an article in the LA Weekly. [http://bit.ly/1kAT1K0](http://bit.ly/1kAT1K0)
(tldr; There are existing patterns in particular industries to deflate the
perceived ticket prices, only to inflate them at checkout.)

There's a brief clip explaining Eventbrite fees here:
[http://bit.ly/1f28hw6](http://bit.ly/1f28hw6)

Hope this clears things up a bit.

------
pranavkpr
Another really good raphael use-case.

